# family of ferals with mites



## NYCpidgie (Jul 6, 2015)

Here is the scoop. 

A pair of pigeons have nested on my balcony and are sitting on eggs that I think are due to hatch in about a week or so. They also have two older "kids" that roost here as well. What can I say, I am a sucker for wildlife. Except that I am quite certain the little buggers have mites and as it goes, now I have mites too. I can't go on the balcony without coming back itchy. 

I'd be quite happy to have them all still live there, the folks in my building haven't complained. (yet). But I don't see how to co-exist without constantly battling bird mites and it's not very fun. If possible, I'd like to help the poor guys out with the mite problem before kicking them out of their home. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Sevin Dust works well and can be lightly sprinkled around the balcony. The mite spray they sell for cage birds may also help but it is best sprayed on the birds which is probably not possible in your case.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

I've had good luck with Permethrin mite spray; its non toxic and you can spray it in nests, on birds, all through your house etc.

It usually works for a few months then you need to spray again if birds are bringing mites around.

Worth it to have the birds, i think.


----------

